# The Differences between the BROTHER KH 965i & BROTHER KH 970



## Morgan2013 (Jan 22, 2013)

I currently have a Brother KH965i and considering selling it to get the KH970, as I would like to try img2track and the KH 965i won't work with it. So can anyone please tell me what are the advantages and are they worth the expense? I do know that the KH 970 has the built in garment design but is there anything else it can do that I cannot do with the 965i.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

There is a bit of information here:
http://www.scanthecat.com/html/knitting_machine_faq_s.html
Look under 'Which machine'
Hope is it of some use to you


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

It is easier to programme
You can take the console off and do any programming sat in comfort
It has a bigger memory for patterns
Can do up to 9 motifs in a row
Lovely machine


----------



## Morgan2013 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks very much susanjoy and jaysclark for your replies, I did appreciate them very much.


----------



## Knitielizzie (Dec 16, 2013)

KH970 are not easy to find as they didn't sell many of them. the img2track will work with other machines electronic too (KH‑930, 940, 950i).

Have you looked at http://daviworks.com/knitting/ ?


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

The 965i can do 9 motifs in a row also. The 965i has the mechanical row counter which can be set or corrected at any time. The 970 has a built in electronic row counter which needs the power turned on to use, and you must exit your programming, go back to the main menu, then go to the row counter icon to program the row counter. You could also purchase an add on row counter, which I have finally done.

I personally find the 965i easier to program as I do not have to work my way through all of the heirarchy of planning on the 970.

I can use my lace carriage to decrease every other stitch on the 965i by programming quickly (step, 532,step, step,step) and use lace carriage.

For the 970 according to the manual, it takes 10 steps (or pushes of a button on the console) to get to the knitting. You have to choose which carriage you are using (garter, main, or lace) and if you try to use a design for the regular knitting but you want to use the lace carriage, the console will not let you do this. You have to learn to lie to the console. You tell it you are using the regular carriage and choose your pattern then use the lace carriage (or garter carriage).

It is no wonder you would want to take the console off and program it while you are sitting in a comfortable chair. It takes a long time to program. And I have trouble with my vision, so I have a hard time seeing the little pictures (icons) on the little screen of the 970.

All of us have our preferences. Decide what works best for you.

Rita in Raleigh



jaysclark said:


> It is easier to programme
> You can take the console off and do any programming sat in comfort
> It has a bigger memory for patterns
> Can do up to 9 motifs in a row
> Lovely machine


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

They are working on making img2track compatible with the 965i right now. I am excited for it to because I have the 965i as well.


----------



## Morgan2013 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Knitielizzie, Rita in Raleigh and Mamatina for you replies and advice. I really appreciated this very much. I think I will just hold onto my Brother 965i as I feel the 970 maybe not for me by the sounds of things. Mamatina, I really hope Daviworks manage to get the img2track to work with our machines. I know they have apparently been working on them, but the 965i was supposedly built differently, so I've heard.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Rita in Raleigh said:


> The 965i can do 9 motifs in a row also. The 965i has the mechanical row counter which can be set or corrected at any time. The 970 has a built in electronic row counter which needs the power turned on to use, and you must exit your programming, go back to the main menu, then go to the row counter icon to program the row counter. You could also purchase an add on row counter, which I have finally done.
> 
> I personally find the 965i easier to program as I do not have to work my way through all of the heirarchy of planning on the 970.
> 
> ...


Lol! I find the 970 so much easier to use than the other brother electronics

I have a normal row counter stuck on with blue tack when I don't need it switched on

The console shows you the actual pattern you are knitting, automatically goes back to the correct place on the second side of shaping.

The garment designer is easy to use

All round a superb machine


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

jaysclark said:


> Lol! I find the 970 so much easier to use than the other brother electronics
> 
> I have a normal row counter stuck on with blue tack when I don't need it switched on
> 
> ...


Well, it is good that we have different likes and preferences.

That row counter which you stuck on for when you don't need the console is definitely a big improvement!

These are both great machines. Sometimes I even prefer my punchcard machines


----------

